# Bad EMT Trainer (Video)



## burnsmh (Jul 3, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbCnUTHCMwg[/YOUTUBE]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbCnUTHCMwg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbCnUTHCMwg


----------



## UnkiEMT (Jul 3, 2014)

I have to admit, "Plus, it makes it easier to find where you parked." actually made me laugh out loud.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 3, 2014)

Sorry... that mustache yells "fire fighter"


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 4, 2014)

I think I've worked with people who follow that lights and sirens policy...


----------



## MarissaLynn (Aug 11, 2014)

I actually laughed out loud at "...very carefully, violently shake...."


----------

